# [APP] HBO GO



## Stardate Tab 10.1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Now working on ICS.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.HBO

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Cool story, bro..?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

Woot, can't get enough Game of Thrones!! Amazing show!!

Sent from my GT-i9250 Toro


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Cool story, bro..?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I've never understood this kind of comment. I used to see it all the time when I spent more time on the other Android hacking forum, but stuff like this made me find other solutions to get me Roms and what not. That's how I found RootzWiki and I love it, but it just seems like more and more of the same kids are making their way over here. Why even read or post in a thread that you are not interested in? I for one didn't know it was updated to work with ICS and found this thread useful. Just because you don't use something doesn't mean others don't.


----------



## RaptorKC (Jan 6, 2012)

It works great!! Fired up Game of Thrones last episode, bit rate seems low, compressed. But very viewable. Nice find!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Moved to Android General as it's not specifically about the Galaxy Nexus (there are other ICS devices out there).


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry bout that. Was just trying to let my fellow nexus owners in on some info if they haven't heard.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rodzero (Mar 7, 2012)

killer. this was one app that i was waiting on. i even took time out of my normal wasted time on the web to email hbo to ask them why they werent updating the app. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

housry23 said:


> I've never understood this kind of comment. I used to see it all the time when I spent more time on the other Android hacking forum, but stuff like this made me find other solutions to get me Roms and what not. That's how I found RootzWiki and I love it, but it just seems like more and more of the same kids are making their way over here. Why even read or post in a thread that you are not interested in? I for one didn't know it was updated to work with ICS and found this thread useful. Just because you don't use something doesn't mean others don't.


1) It's a comment for lawls.
2) RootzWiki was my first, and really my only Android-based forum.
3) Your comment was also not "really" constructive.
4) The jokes on me, I originally read it as *not* working with ICS, which led me to the aforementioned post.
5) Touché.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## execute.method (Sep 7, 2011)

housry23 said:


> I've never understood this kind of comment. I used to see it all the time when I spent more time on the other Android hacking forum, but stuff like this made me find other solutions to get me Roms and what not. That's how I found RootzWiki and I love it, but it just seems like more and more of the same kids are making their way over here. Why even read or post in a thread that you are not interested in? I for one didn't know it was updated to work with ICS and found this thread useful. Just because you don't use something doesn't mean others don't.


Here ya go:
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/cool-story-bro

Sent from my (*) using Tapafux.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

execute.method said:


> Here ya go:
> http://knowyourmeme..../cool-story-bro
> 
> Sent from my (*) using Tapafux.


Lol! Thanks for the link! def got a good laugh out of that


----------



## malarks26 (May 31, 2012)

Anybody know when the HBO GO app will be available on te HP Touchpad with Cyanogenmod 9 Alpha 2 installed? 
in Google Play it says my device is not compatibe with the app.


----------

